# 186 ENS timelines



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

What is the current timeline for 186 Employer Nomination Scheme visa, Direct entry scheme?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Do you mean visa processing times? If so, then it's 6 to 8 months:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

I am aware of the standard processing time, was looking for actual timelines usually it differs a lot based on onshore/offshore


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Bravo_kv said:


> What is the current timeline for 186 Employer Nomination Scheme visa, Direct entry scheme?


I filed my nomination on 24th July and visa on 24th Aug. No update on either yet.


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Did you get your health check done?


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Bravo_kv said:


> Did you get your health check done?


Yes, full application filed including PCC and Medicals


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Following this!


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

I have heard from a couple of people on Facebook groups they received their PR within 2 weeks of health check....I have my health check tomorrow 🤞


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Bravo_kv said:


> I have heard from a couple of people on Facebook groups they received their PR within 2 weeks of health check....I have my health check tomorrow 🤞


More than 2 weeks for me now. Gave my test on 12th Sep.

I think it depends on job code, offshore/onshore and employer also.


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Agreed!! All the best.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Bravo_kv said:


> Agreed!! All the best.


I have also asked the department to provide numbers on 186 (nominations, visa applications and grants) from 1st Jan to date across all job codes.

I will post here once I get the data.


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

nitinsy said:


> Bravo_kv said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed!! All the best.
> ...


 What is your job code ? Mine is ANZSCO 261111 : ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Friend of mine got it in 2 weeks, his wife is a nurse though, they might have accelerated her PR because of that.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Bravo_kv said:


> What is your job code ? Mine is ANZSCO 261111 : ICT Business Analyst


Applied with spouse as primary applicant. ICT Business Analyst


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Friend of mine got it in 2 weeks, his wife is a nurse though, they might have accelerated her PR because of that.


Were they offshore/onshore?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

nitinsy said:


> Were they offshore/onshore?


Onshore, it is funny how life changes...she was working in remote area and her clinic was refusing to sponsor her...then the Covid came in and other clinic in Brisbane was more than happy to go for 186 and they literally got it within a month including all the medicals and paperwork. It was around 11k costs for them from what I remember, 2 persons.


----------



## Marrow.dsp (Aug 7, 2020)

I filed nomination and visa together on 16th july and medicals on 17th July got both nomination and visa approved in mid of September.
Occupation is Software Engineer
I applied from offshore
No of dependents:2


----------



## Marrow.dsp (Aug 7, 2020)

Btw it is 186 457 trt category


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Bravo_kv said:


> What is your job code ? Mine is ANZSCO 261111 : ICT Business Analyst


Hi, 
Are you working in a IT company? I am working as a BA currently for a small company. Can I go for Employer sponsored visa?

Thanks


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> Bravo_kv said:
> 
> 
> > What is your job code ? Mine is ANZSCO 261111 : ICT Business Analyst
> ...


. Should not be a problem as long as your employer is willing to sponsor and you have all relevant paper work with you...


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

My application was submitted on *21st Sept 2020* and I was assigned a case officer yesterday, *9th October 2020*. Pretty happy & grateful for the quick turnaround. 

My nomination has been approved and I have been requested by the CO to submit addtional documents. Requested info:
- evidence of registration/lisencing and 
- evidence of work expereince (payslips, PAYG summary, Notice of Assessment).
I have supplied this now and I also completed *my health assessment today (10th Oct)* in Melbourne (was very very lucky to get a medical visa appointment with BUPA this quick). 
So lets see what the turnaround now is. Fingers crossed. 

________
_Additional details: I'm an onshore applicant; nominated occupation - "Professional Engineer (nec)" with *accredidted sponsor* (applications are usually processed a bit quicker than usual)_


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

gaitonde42 said:


> My application was submitted on *21st Sept 2020* and I was assigned a case officer yesterday, *9th October 2020*. Pretty happy & grateful for the quick turnaround.
> 
> My nomination has been approved and I have been requested by the CO to submit addtional documents. Requested info:
> - evidence of registration/lisencing and
> ...


Hi,
One question, did you confirmation email when your nomination was approved?

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes - nomination was approved the same day the CO was assigned - the nomination approval letter has this same date (9th Oct). 
They sent the nomination approval letter to my agent on 9th Oct (as soon as it was approved), who then passed on the info to me - I didn't get the email directly from DoHA (if that's what you're asking).


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

gaitonde42 said:


> Yes - nomination was approved the same day the CO was assigned - the nomination approval letter has this same date (9th Oct).
> They sent the nomination approval letter to my agent on 9th Oct (as soon as it was approved), who then passed on the info to me - I didn't get the email directly from DoHA (if that's what you're asking).


Just wanted to know if the agent or you got the email.

Thanks


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Nomination and visa submitted on 25 September. Health check on 2nd October. ICT Business analyst/ Onshore applicant. No updates from the department yet. Anyone else on the same boat??


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Bravo_kv said:


> Nomination and visa submitted on 25 September. Health check on 2nd October. ICT Business analyst/ Onshore applicant. No updates from the department yet. Anyone else on the same boat??


Hi Bravo,

I got to see that the minimum salary requirement for 482 visa is currently $53,900. Having $60,000 annual salary package would be considered as insufficient for an IT professional when applying for 482 visa?

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi Bravo,
> 
> I got to see that the minimum salary requirement for 482 visa is currently $53,900. Having $60,000 annual salary package would be considered as insufficient for an IT professional when applying for 482 visa?
> 
> Thanks


You already answered your own question. It's above the minimum threshold of $53,900.


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> You already answered your own question. It's above the minimum threshold of $53,900.


Hi,
Even though it is expected to be more than $53,900, some agents say that IT professionals should generally have more that that and if not, high chances of visa rejections. I just wanted to clarify this.

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi,
> Even though it is expected to be more than $53,900, some agents say that IT professionals should generally have more that that and if not, high chances of visa rejections. I just wanted to clarify this.
> 
> Thanks


You'll be fine with that salary. I know several people that currently have a $60,000 salary package all on a sponsored 482 visa


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> You'll be fine with that salary. I know several people that currently have a $60,000 salary package all on a sponsored 482 visa


Thank for very much for your quick response


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi all, I got my 186 DE grant this morning!!! This forum has been a great place of advice & guidance so thank you all! Applied as an onshore Professional Engineer (nec) from VIC. 

*Overall timeline is:*
- Engineers Australia MSA (Fast Track) Application - 16 July 2020
- IELTS test - 28 July 2020 (booked just before VIC lockdown announced)
- AFP Police certificate - 25 July 2020
- EA MSA Outcome Approval Letter - 15 Aug 2020
- Nomination filed - 04 Sept 2020
- Application filed - 21 Sept 2020 (3 yr anniversary with company) 
- Nomination approved + Request for Info - 09 Oct 2020
- Heath checks @ BUPA MVS - 10 Oct 2020 (booked immediately after VIC restrictions opened)
- Information supplied - 12 Oct 2020
- Grant letter - 10 Nov 2020

Good luck to everyone and I pray that you all hear some good news/make progress very soon too!


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

gaitonde42 said:


> Hi all, I got my 186 DE grant this morning!!! This forum has been a great place of advice & guidance so thank you all! Applied as an onshore Professional Engineer (nec) from VIC.
> 
> *Overall timeline is:*
> 
> ...


what information on the s56 form was requested?


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Good question - the CO requested the below info. Please add these documents to your profile if you have not already provided it.

evidence of registration/lisencing
(I just provided an email from Engineers Australia saying that there are no mandatory registration/licensing requirements for my profession in VIC)

evidence of work expereince (payslips, PAYG summary and Notice of Assessment)


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

gaitonde42 said:


> Good question - the CO requested the below info. Please add these documents to your profile if you have not already provided it.
> 
> evidence of registration/lisencing
> (I just provided an email from Engineers Australia saying that there are no mandatory registration/licensing requirements for my profession in VIC)
> ...


ok thanks for that, what other documents did you attach For employment outside Aus? Did you get employment or qualification verification Checks?


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sorry no - I worked only in Aus and for the same employer who nominated me for 3+ years. Just an employee reference letter confirming my employment details (position, pay, start date, etc) and then payslips for further corroboration. I studied in Australia as well so no qualification checks but I know another colleague who studied overseas who was asked for a lot of verification docs...


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

I have asked this in a previous thread - I have a bachelors in computer science (3+ years experience in india as software engineer). Do I need 3+ years after deducting 2 years as training period by ACS for 186 DE eligibility?


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

2 years were deducted from my experience. I have bachelors in computer science and had 3+ experience in india.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Thanks bravo. For 186 ENS, Do we need 3 years after deduction by AcS or just 3 years experience.


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

@sreeramb93 you need 3+ years experience approved by ACS e.i. After deduction by ACS.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

@Bravo_kv thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Bravo_kv said:


> @sreeramb93 you need 3+ years experience approved by ACS e.i. After deduction by ACS.


I don't think this is correct?


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

@imjordanxd yes, I am not so sure either. If it is not, that would be great.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> I don't think this is correct?


It’s correct
You need 3 years relevant experience
If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

@NB You mean after ACS deducts 2 years as training period? We need to have 3 years relevant experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreeramb93 said:


> @NB You mean after ACS deducts 2 years as training period? We need to have 3 years relevant experience?


That’s correct
Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sreeramb93 said:


> @NB You mean after ACS deducts 2 years as training period? We need to have 3 years relevant experience?





NB said:


> That’s correct
> Cheers


I disagree. The eligibility criteria states *relevant* experience at the ANZSCO skill level, not *skilled* experience. Skilled employment is only used in calculating points. 

I was granted a 482 with only 2 years of relevant experience post-qualification. If I needed 2 years experience after ACS deemed I was skilled, I would not be here right now.


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

Hi

I am going to submit the application for 186 next week. I have cleared all pre requisites.

However, all my original documents are in India. I am currently onshore now. Do we need the original documents here for any reason? I just have scanned copies of all documents though.

If we need the hard copies here, what’s the best way to send it securely and how long will that take?


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone applied as ICT Business analyst or waiting for it?


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> I disagree. The eligibility criteria states *relevant* experience at the ANZSCO skill level, not *skilled* experience. Skilled employment is only used in calculating points.
> 
> I was granted a 482 with only 2 years of relevant experience post-qualification. If I needed 2 years experience after ACS deemed I was skilled, I would not be here right now.


Where did you graduate from though? -- Is it in Australia or offshore?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

OxygenThief said:


> Where did you graduate from though? -- Is it in Australia or offshore?


In the United Kingdom. ACS only deducted 2 years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> I disagree. The eligibility criteria states *relevant* experience at the ANZSCO skill level, not *skilled* experience. Skilled employment is only used in calculating points.
> 
> I was granted a 482 with only 2 years of relevant experience post-qualification. If I needed 2 years experience after ACS deemed I was skilled, I would not be here right now.


Are you aware that you don’t compulsorily need skills assessment for 482 ?
I got my visa under 457 without skills assessment
The CO can ask the applicant to get a skills assessment if he has doubts on the applicants experience 
Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Are you aware that you don’t compulsorily need skills assessment for 482 ?
> I got my visa under 457 without skills assessment
> The CO can ask the applicant to get a skills assessment if he has doubts on the applicants experience
> Cheers


Yes. I'm trying to express the difference between *relevant* and *skilled* experience.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> In the United Kingdom. ACS only deducted 2 years


OK so its like my agent has said, we count the experience years post-qualification, not post-acs-assessment.
Not sure why am I still seeing different opinions from people here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OxygenThief said:


> OK so its like my agent has said, we count the experience years post-qualification, not post-acs-assessment.
> Not sure why am I still seeing different opinions from people here.


Mate if you have engaged a Mara agent, then don’t listen to anyone on the forum including me
An experienced Mara agent knows more about rules, then all members put here together 
Cheers


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Mate if you have engaged a Mara agent, then don’t listen to anyone on the forum including me
> An experienced Mara agent knows more about rules, then all members put here together
> Cheers


Yes, I’ll do that and will keep you guys updated with what happens.

thanks!


----------



## aussie_engineer (Nov 18, 2020)

Bravo_kv said:


> Anyone applied as ICT Business analyst or waiting for it?


Good news..I got my ENS 186 DE visa yesterday. Below are the timelines.
Primary Applicant - Onshore
Secondary Applicants- Offshore
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Nomination and Application lodged- 18 Sep 2020
Medicals completed- 25 Sep 2020
Nomination approval - 16 Nov 2020
Visa Grant-17 Nov 2020


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

I too received my 186 yesterday...
Primary Applicant - Onshore
Secondary Applicants- Onshore
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Nomination and Application lodged- 25 Sep 2020
Medicals completed- 2 Oct 2020
Nomination approval - 16 Nov 2020
Visa Grant-17 Nov 2020


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

@Bravo_kv , Did they ask for Form 80 to be filled?


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi @ramcharan , I have never filled that form but now that I look at the form I did provide all that info to my migration agent most likely it was filled by him


----------



## Sv01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Congrats @Bravo_kv & @aussie_engineer


----------



## Sv01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi @NB - Hope you are doing great mate.

I haven't seen many people in PMSOL waiting for a month or more for grant.
Below is my timeline - thoughts ?


*186 DE 261312 Developer Programmer - Onshore, VIC*
*Company Nomination Approved:* 8 Oct 2020
*Application Submitted:* 17 Nov 2020 (1+1 dependant)
*Additional Document requested s56- *_Medical + Evidence of Spouse relationship_*: *20 Nov 2020 (56 days to reply)
*Medical:* 23 Nov 2020
*Medical Cleared:* 27 Nov 2020
*Additional Documents Submitted: *1 Dec 2020
*Visa Status: *Further Assessment (since 1 Dec)
*Grant:* _Waiting_


----------



## Piks28 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi all,
I am a silent reader on this forum. 

My application for 186 TRT was submitted on June 2020 but there has been no update yet. It is just in received status. My wife is stuck offshore due to pandemic and cannot travel until we get the grant. 
Is someone else on the same boat?

Company nomination approved- May 2020
PR submitted- 17 June 2020
Additional documents submitted(medical+PCC)- 25 August 2020
Status till date: Received

Is this because my spouse is offshore? Is there anyone who has received grant with this condition?

Any help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Sv01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Piks28 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a silent reader on this forum.
> 
> My application for 186 TRT was submitted on June 2020 but there has been no update yet. It is just in received status. My wife is stuck offshore due to pandemic and cannot travel until we get the grant.
> ...


Occupation ?


----------



## Piks28 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sv01 said:


> Occupation ?


It's Test engineer..same based on which I had 487 visa


----------



## Sv01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Piks28 said:


> It's Test engineer..same based on which I had 487 visa


Any update on your application mate ?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Piks28 said:


> It's Test engineer..same based on which I had 487 visa


Yes being offshore will have a negative impact on processing


----------



## maheviv (Mar 28, 2021)

Piks28 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a silent reader on this forum.
> 
> My application for 186 TRT was submitted on June 2020 but there has been no update yet. It is just in received status. My wife is stuck offshore due to pandemic and cannot travel until we get the grant.
> ...


Did you receive any update ?


----------



## Piks28 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sv01 said:


> Any update on your application mate ?


No update yet mate. It is almost 10 months waiting now.


----------



## Piks28 (Jan 11, 2021)

maheviv said:


> Did you receive any update ?


Nope. My application is still in received status. 10 months waiting


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

Sv01 said:


> Hi @NB - Hope you are doing great mate.
> 
> I haven't seen many people in PMSOL waiting for a month or more for grant.
> Below is my timeline - thoughts ?
> ...


Following this thread... if anyone wants to know, my timeline is in the signature. My thoughts are, this doesn't make any sense. Other than you, the highest I have seen was 33 days (after decision-ready i.e. after you have supplied all the s56 docs.)


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Can anyone guide on this query please?

When the 186 nomination and visa application are lodged together, do we really get any updated application status that indicates nomination is approved? If yes..what's that exact status? Anyone got any experience, please share.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Can anyone guide on this query please?
> 
> When the 186 nomination and visa application are lodged together, do we really get any updated application status that indicates nomination is approved? If yes..what's that exact status? Anyone got any experience, please share.


Same here lodged nomination and Visa on 20th August. Still no update. Stuck with medicals. Many people are getting nomination and visa approved same day. I have medical next week and will update progress.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Same here lodged nomination and Visa on 20th August. Still no update. Stuck with medicals. Many people are getting nomination and visa approved same day. I have medical next week and will update progress.


Thanks, I am exactly in the same timeline of yours...got medical on 10th Nov(hopefully BUPA doesn't goofup)

I am wondering if the status changes if nomination alone gets approved... hope we hear from people who experienced this phase.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
My nomination is approved on 27th August. Does anyone know the expected time frame for grant. My occupation is in PMSOL.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My nomination is approved on 27th August. Does anyone know the expected time frame for grant. My occupation is in PMSOL.


If you've completed medicals, it'll happen quickly


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> If you've completed medicals, it'll happen quickly


Yes medicals done on 26th October


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Yes medicals done on 26th October


Sit tight and anticipate the grant shortly...and update us in this thread..all the best


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Sit tight and anticipate the grant shortly...and update us in this thread..all the best



Can you also guide us...you mentioned your nomination was approved on 27th August...I guess you filed both the nomination and visa together...if yes, as soon as nomination is approved, how did you get notified and how you came to know that nomination is done? This is more or less the same query I posted earlier, but your case will be a good knowledge for most of the people here.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Can you also guide us...you mentioned your nomination was approved on 27th August...I guess you filed both the nomination and visa together...if yes, as soon as nomination is approved, how did you get notified and how you came to know that nomination is done? This is more or less the same query I posted earlier, but your case will be a good knowledge for most of the people here.


My lawyer informed me. They sent me email with approval notice from DHA and cc'd company directors.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> My lawyer informed me. They sent me email with approval notice from DHA and cc'd company directors.


Great... appreciate the clarification ... 👍👍


----------



## Cvil_eng (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi,

im a silent reader here and noticed that my situation was a bit different to almost everyone here ( primary applicant is onshore, dependents are offshore). I was expecting that our case will take longer than usual as some of the applicants are offshore.


186 ENS - civil engineer
Nomination and application submitted through fragomen - July 2021
Visa medical scheduled at BUPA vic - sept 20 2021 cancelled because of lockdown. Was able to get an early sked by calling them as soon as the restrictions lifted. Oct 25 ,2021
Visa Grant - received Oct 26,2021 ☺

As per the info of when the nomination was granted,i didnt get the chance to know,i tried asking the agency but they weren’t able to inform me. Some of my colleagues got the nomination approved hours after the application. I was also surprised that the grant was released a day after my medical since they told me to wait 3-5 days, im really glad the grant was released early tho,


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

186 ENS - Accountant General
Nomination and Visa - 18 August
Medical Oct 26 at Wollongong (waited two months for just HIV test).
Nomination approved 27 Oct.
Visa Grant - 3rd November.
No additional docs requested. No CO contact from beginning.
Bit expensive but smooth process by <*SNIP*>


----------

